# Is Warhammer fantasy battles hard to play



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

If you have previously played 40k.

fantasy always seemed cool the problem was no one at my games workshop played it but now that the new edition is out loads of people are getting into it I was just wondering would it be hard to learn how to play it if you have previously played 40k and what are the major differences.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

its got quite a bit of diffrent things, so I am gunna say, yes and no.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. Aside from keeping formation it's fairly easy, as manoeuvring no longer has major risks from flanks etc.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would say that it's no easier or more difficult to play than 40k. However, fantasy army books are more balanced than 40k codices, and I tend to find that it's more convenient to have weaponry and spells more standardised as in fantasy.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

coke123 said:


> I would say that it's no easier or more difficult to play than 40k. However, fantasy army books are *more balanced *than 40k codices, and I tend to find that it's more convenient to have weaponry and spells more standardised as in fantasy.


Haha. You do make me chuckle.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

More so than 40k. There's still imbalance between army books, but the differences aren't as apparent as in 40k. At least in my opinion. there is most certainly disparity in power between army books, but at least for the most part, armies can be used successfully against each other without knowing you're certainly going to defeat/victory.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

well you will have to thing with this game, movement, magic, charges. Its not like 40k when you just move and shoot your opponent and then get in assaoult.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

coke123 said:


> More so than 40k. There's still imbalance between army books, but the differences aren't as apparent as in 40k. At least in my opinion. there is most certainly disparity in power between army books, but at least for the most part, armies can be used successfully against each other without knowing you're certainly going to defeat/victory.


Fair cop guv. Still, when you've played High Elf Teclis and Book of Hoeth Archmage with the Death/Life combo backed by a Phoenix Guard Banner of the World Dragon block in the same army, you wonder exactly what GW were thinking without Balanced FAQ'ing the entire list. They had long enough.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

If your interested in playing tournaments though, lord level special characters are almost always banned, and many are not allowing the Book of Hoeth and Power Scroll. Theres a few armies that have trouble measuring up, but its not nearly as bad as 40k, where half the field in many tournaments is the newest release, or tac marines spray painted a different color.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Fair cop guv. Still, when you've played High Elf Teclis and Book of Hoeth Archmage with the Death/Life combo backed by a Phoenix Guard Banner of the World Dragon block in the same army, you wonder exactly what GW were thinking without Balanced FAQ'ing the entire list. They had long enough.


I wouldn't know about that, seeing as my group rarely plays high enough point battles to use that particular combo. That's awful, until you realise that they're still only S3 base, and you have the Dwellers Below, and Cupped Hands. Assuming they put the mages in the unit- half the unit dies, and statistically speaking, one mage should die. Then force a miscast on the other caster. Even if Teclis still has the War Crown, he'll have used it up, meaning the HE player will have to think harder. 

Personally, I'm wondering what they were thinking when they made 8th edition essentially 'High Elf Overpowered Cheese Hammer'. Great Weapons should not have ASF and I5, and still cost less than Temple Guard.

Hopefully they'll start designing army books with more sniper units or something, to help balance out this sort of crap. Or you could just take a death wizard (assuming you can take one).


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Fair cop guv. Still, when you've played High Elf Teclis and Book of Hoeth Archmage with the Death/Life combo backed by a Phoenix Guard Banner of the World Dragon block in the same army, you wonder exactly what GW were thinking without Balanced FAQ'ing the entire list. They had long enough.


I know exactly what they were thinking, they were thinking..."I know we have a High Elf boxset to sell, now how do we sell ponsy pointy eared bastards to the general public...Hmm, I know! We'll make them incredible on the battlefield. Job Done"

Not that they are unbeatable mind before you all start face palming.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I made a WIP Wood Elf 8th edition update - all Heroes, Champions and Waywatchers got +1 BS, and a minimum of 2 attacks, and a special rule that gave them Multiple Shots (A) - so, basically Bow of Loren - or Killing Blow Sniper, choose when firing. Combined with Asrai bows (30" Quick to Fire S4 Bows), and never suffer movement penalties for shooting, dey became naughty, and OP, apparently.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If you've played 40k then you'll find some similarities with fantasy, The wording in both rulebooks are similar, Which makes it a bit easier to cross over.
Yes the game play and list building are different but as you said most people are also just starting fantasy so learning the rules together means your less likely to vs someone who has found all the abusive combos in their book which really sucks the fun out of the game when your starting.
Apart from a few of the books the actual armies are fairly balanced although there are a few issues with the older books or those with different magic systems like OK & Tomb kings but if you choose one of the more mainstream armies these issues don't really matter.


----------

